# Mayhaw Jelly from Mayhaw Georgia



## Son (Feb 21, 2008)

Our camp likes mayhaw jelly on those hot bisquits in the mornings. I've had the berries frozen and just got around to making a couple batches..


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks good. You ever go to the Mayhaw festival in Colquitt ??


----------



## twtabb (Feb 21, 2008)

This dry weather has put a hurting on the mayhaw business.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2008)

Fine lookin` jelly. We have about 8 or 10 gallons of juice stockpiled for hard times.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 21, 2008)

looks great it has been several years since I had any. I was in fla. last spring and every palce we went was sold out.


----------



## twtabb (Feb 21, 2008)

I may have some berrys and jelly for sale this year. Anyone interested?


----------



## dixiesportsman (Feb 21, 2008)

yes i am interested in buying some, not too plentiful in north georgia.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 22, 2008)

I most definitely want to buy some jelly! Love the stuff. Great with cream cheese on a biscuit. Mouth waters just thinking about it.


----------



## marknga (Feb 22, 2008)

My wife loves the jelly! I would want to buy some if available.

Mark


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 26, 2008)

I would buy a jar if available.  Doesn't matter from who... I've been told it's some great stuff so I wouldn't mind trying it.

Never had it.


----------



## Son (Feb 27, 2008)

Last time I went to the Mayhaw festival was about six years ago. And it was a messy, rainy day if I remember right.
I like my homemade stuff. I made wild grape, dewberry, mayhaw, crabapple and plum jelly. I don't cut my juice either, it's boiled down to a good wholesome juice. I only strain my juice once because I want some of that fruit fiber in my jelly. I've seen some folks strain their juice til it's completely clear. To me, that's throwing away a lot of the good. I don't sell jelly, but we really tear it up around home. Grandkids love it, and the hunt camp gets a smell each season. One deer season a few years back, I noticed the jelly was going pretty fast. Finally caught the guy who was taking it home. Most folks don't realize what it takes to get those berries. I've been up to my bee hind in tanic water with gators , snakes and briars many times. By myself I might add unless my youngest daughter happens to be around. She would follow me to the moon if it were possible. Last year it was dry so I shook the trees over a green plastic tarp. Worked pretty well except I also got lots of leaves, limbs and thorns too. I go before the berries fall and clear dead limbs and other debree from under my favorite trees. Makes it easier to get em when they fall later.


----------



## chambers270 (Mar 7, 2008)

I would love to get a jar from someone. PM me please.


----------



## Son (Mar 8, 2008)

Mayhaws are in full bloom, looks like the frost hasn't hurt them yet. Hope it's a good year for em. 
Secrets to good quality mayhaw jelly. Harvest fully ripe and partially ripe for best results. Two gallons of berries should make about 10 cups of juice. Boiling over med heat with just enough water added to get em started. Strain the berries once through a material like a white sheet material. Some folks like to strain several times for very clear jelly. But i like my jelly with a full mayhaw taste, so I only strain once. Follow directions on the pectin box. Or do as i do, five cups of juice and seven cups of sugar, one box of pectin. Bring the juice to a boil, add pectin, slowly add sugar while stirring. Bring back to a rolling boil that can't be stirred down, then boil for one more minute. Skim, put in sterile jars, tighten lids on clean threads. I like to sit my jars in about 1 inch of warm water before adding hot jelly.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2008)

man thats some good looking jelly 
Cat head biscuits real butter sweet with salt ,mayhaw jelly ,soft scrabbled eggs ,mesquite smoked bacon , grits with just real butter real hash browns , If dying tomorrow that would be my last meal ..


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 7, 2008)

would love a jar if anyone is sellin or takin orders .... i will send money order or do paypal in advance ....gimme a p m ....or will swap some of mamas homade fer a jar .....man we need a JELLY SWAP STICKY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannybrig11 (Apr 8, 2008)

Go to Local Harvest.org...You can order it there.  Bit expensive but it tastes good. Just a FYI


----------



## Son (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry Ya'll, but after my Kids, Grandkids and Friends get through I usually don't have much left. 
On the positive side, The Mayhaws had a good bloom this Spring and plenty of rain. I'm looking forward to wading the ponds and harvesting some more berries.
Best recipe I've found so far, that easy for an old hunter is. Five cups of juice, seven cups of sugar, one pack of surejell. Bring the juice to a boil, slowly add the surejell while stirring. Add sugar while stirring and bring to a rolling boil. Continue stirring a rolling boil that can't be stirred down for one full minute. Take off heat and put in sterlized jars, put lids on. I like to warm my jars before putting the hot jelly in, it keeps from breaking jars. Clean around the lids and jar sides, check tightness of lids and set aside. In a few minutes you will hear a pop as the lid seals...
Also hoping to get some dewberries this year, super good too.


----------



## OkieHunter (May 16, 2008)

Never heard of it here in Oklahoma, I think you need to send me a jar to try out


----------



## Doyle (May 16, 2008)

I can ususally find it for sale at the farmer's market in Thomasville.


----------



## Superposed (May 16, 2008)

*Don't know what mayhaw berries look like.*

Could someone post a pic of Mayhaw berries.  I don't know what they look like.  Thanks!


----------



## holton27596 (May 20, 2008)

If anyone has any for sale, put me at the top of the list. I have not had any mayhaw jelly in nearly 5 years now.


----------



## Son (May 20, 2008)

*Mayhaws*







We harvested a couple tubs of em.

I'll have about 10 pints that will be sold in Donalsonville Ga at the Gateway Restaurant one day this week. Just selling enough to cover the cost of my jars, sugar etc..

8 buck per jar, and I gare ron tee, it's the best in the South. I don't cut my juice, and it's pure mayhaw...


----------



## Son (May 20, 2008)

*Mayhaws from Mayhaw*

Any locals interested, just pm me, and I'll have you a jar there by thursday.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (May 21, 2008)

i had some mayhaw jelly on some hot biscuits, last weekend..........YUM YUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCOMP54 (May 21, 2008)

*Mayhaws*

Just put up 18 pints for this year week before last. Father in law found 3 -4 trees on side of road away from anywhere. We didnt get them all but think by now they are done gone.
Sure look nice. We have jars, we stash it for special occasions, and certain friends. 2003 vintage, still good as every. ANyone had any luck transplanting any small bushes of mayhaws.???
any secrets other than mark them and wait till nov/dec time frame.


----------



## Son (May 22, 2008)

*Mayhaws from Mayhaw*

I've been thinking about transplanting a couple trees. I've noticed four or five foot trees are easy to get up as the roots are almost on top of the ground. Believe they would produce if one was to keep em watered well.
Where I harvest my mayhaws is about 4 miles from the highway. With more and more irrigation systems being installed, there can be water one day, and dry ponds the next. When we do have water in the ponds for any length of time, we also have warmouth and flier bream fishing at it's best. Our best ponds are in the middle of a block of woods, so it's a walk through some thick stuff to get to em.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 3, 2008)

Would mayhaw trees grow in Middle Ga?


----------



## papagil (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd like to buy some


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2008)

*Mayhaw Georgia*

I'm into blackberries now.  If it don't rain soon they're going to dry up.


----------

